# What kind of Atlas Lathe is this?



## mjhenks (Feb 6, 2014)

Neighbor has this Atlas she wants to get rid of.  It is burried so this is about the only picture i could get.  

Can you guys help ID this?  I think it is a 10".  The bed is really long.  Maybe 36" center to center.   I could not locate any ID on it but could not get access to the tail stock area.

It suposidly ran but has sat for more than 15 years.

I was eyeing the QCGB to adapt to my Logan 9".  Anyone know if that would work?

Thank you.


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 6, 2014)

If it is 36" c2c then it should be QC54? As for model number I will defer to more experts.
Pierre


----------



## righto88 (Feb 6, 2014)

If the price was right I would jump all over this and get it home. Hook it up and clean a little and lube, oil, it up and use it.
As for using the gear box on a logan, it would be too much to modify for that I would think. I'd use it as is.
John


----------



## littlejack (Feb 6, 2014)

That looks just like the one I just bought a few weeks ago. The only thing that I DON'T see, that is on mine is the "back gear engaging
  lever". 
  Mine is a QC 54, a 10" a machine. The ID tag is on the casting on the tail end. 
  I would not hesitate to buy it , for the right price. I paid 800.00 for mine at an estate sale here in Oregon.
  Regards
  Jack


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 6, 2014)

It is one of the following, depending upon actual bed length:

QC54  54" bed  36" c2c
QC48  48" bed  30" c2c
QC42  42" bed  24" c2c
QC36  36" bed  18" c2c
Or any of the 10F Change Gear models with optional QCGB installed.  

The gear box will not fit a Logan without extensive modifications.

Try not to let it go to scrap or a landfill.  It could make someone a good machine.

Robert D.


----------



## pdentrem (Feb 6, 2014)

It is a 54" bed. The picture shows the casting number 954. Other than some surface rust that will clean up easily, there appears to be nothing major wrong, if it is true that it was just parked there for the last few years.
I agree wtih Robert, get it and use it!
Pierre


----------



## Inflight (Feb 6, 2014)

That's a 10" with Timken bearings and the QCGB.
Well worth cleaning and using.


----------



## wa5cab (Feb 6, 2014)

Duh!  You're right, it is a 954 bed.  Guess my eyes aren't what they once were.

Robert D.


----------



## schor (Feb 6, 2014)

I'll give you $10. Seriously, that's probably worth restoring or using if you get it for a few hundred.




mjhenks said:


> Neighbor has this Atlas she wants to get rid of.  It is burried so this is about the only picture i could get.
> 
> Can you guys help ID this?  I think it is a 10".  The bed is really long.  Maybe 36" center to center.   I could not locate any ID on it but could not get access to the tail stock area.
> 
> ...


----------



## mattygee (Feb 7, 2014)

That also looks like a 5" chuck with reversible jaws.. not something you see everyday.  I'm curious what brand it is.


----------



## mjhenks (Feb 7, 2014)

Thanks Guy's.

I can't use it as the bed is too long.  Actually thought about cutting the bed but thought better of that.  I guess if i could find a shorter bed i could transfer it all and make a go at it but it would probably be easier to just buy the whole machine and i already have a Logan 400 that fits just right.  (Hence wanting to try to adapt a QCGB as i need one for the 400)

I will talk to her again this weekend and see what the real price would be.


----------



## schor (Feb 7, 2014)

Buy it, restore it, sell it and you'd probably get your money out of it. Not sure what a logan 400 is, only a couple hits on the web but the logan seems to be in the same class as the atlas and the atlas has the cqgb. I wouldn't attempt to adapt the qcgb myself, but if your adventurous, go for it.



mjhenks said:


> Thanks Guy's.
> 
> I can't use it as the bed is too long.  Actually thought about cutting the bed but thought better of that.  I guess if i could find a shorter bed i could transfer it all and make a go at it but it would probably be easier to just buy the whole machine and i already have a Logan 400 that fits just right.  (Hence wanting to try to adapt a QCGB as i need one for the 400)
> 
> I will talk to her again this weekend and see what the real price would be.


----------



## toolman (Feb 7, 2014)

If the 54" is too long you could always buy my 36"! :roflmao:


----------



## schor (Feb 7, 2014)

I really like my th54 atlas, just got a qcgb from a scrapper lathe. Need the weather to warm up and I'll make the swap. I don't always do longer stuff, but having the 54 has come in handy a couple times.


toolman said:


> If the 54" is too long you could always buy my 36"! :roflmao:


----------



## mjhenks (Feb 16, 2014)

Spoke to the owner about the lathe.  Talked about what it could be worth if time was spent to clean it up and what it was likely worth as is.  Let them know that I would be interested In buying it.  We will see what happens.  Also found out they have a 220V Miller TIG with tanks they want to sell.  Have to learn about that now to see what it really is.  Says "Dialarc HF on it.  Off topic, I know.....

Will let you all know how the lathe goes.


----------



## mjhenks (Jun 24, 2014)

Took possession of the Atlas today.  It is wired for 220 so I cannot power it up.  Everything appears to work or move.  

Aside from being dirty can you guys let me know more about what it is?  

















Thank you


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 25, 2014)

It's a QC54 (as it says on the nameplate).  "QC" of course means "Quick Change".  And "54" means 54" bed length, so it's a 10x36.  Looks complete as far as the lathe itself goes.

Atlas, unlike Sears, apparently re-started the serial numbers at 00001 when they brought out the QC models.  So it was probably made in 1948.  

On the problem of being wired for 220 VAC, I assume that if you knew how to rewire it, you would have already done so.   From the switch you posted the photo of, it is probably wired for reversing.  The motor nameplate doesn't show and you didn't post a photo of the wiring plate, but most US built 110/220 VAC single phase reversible motors have only three windings, not four.  Two RUN windings and one START winding.  The START winding is a 110 volt winding and will be connected from one Line to Neutral, not Line to Line as the two series connected RUN windings are.  I would suggest that you find someone who knows their way around single phase motors to rewire it for you.  Or better yet, get them to wire up a 240 VAC outlet for you and leave the lathe wired as is.  It will run better that way.

The lathe appears to be very dirty but otherwise complete and in pretty good condition.  But do not attempt to move the carriage or tailstock until you thoroughly clean the ways.  If you get any of that grit between the ways and the bottom of the carriage or the tailstock, you will have to disassemble both and lift them straight up and off the bed to get the grit cleaned out without doing potentially serious damage to all three.

There is a parts manual for the Atlas 10F, with a sheet on the QCGB, in Downloads.

Robert D.


----------



## mjhenks (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you Robert.  

It has been sitting for probably 20+ years in a garage.  Preserved with dust.  Previous owner just wanted it gone.  Also have a cabinet to go thru to see what else is there.  Not having any experience with Atlas lathes i was not sure if it was all there.  I know it ran 20 years ago so no reason it would not run now.

Can you tell me why the QCGB is a different color?  It is black while the rest of the lathe is a light grey.

Likely going to re-wire it, Clean it up, get it running and then decide what to do.  I just finished restoring a 9" Logan so i am not sure another lathe project is the best next choice.  

Matthew


----------



## Inflight (Jun 25, 2014)

mjhenks said:


> I just finished restoring a 9" Logan so i am not sure another lathe project is the best next choice.



Yeah, the restoration would be too involved.  Why don't you drag that beast up to my house in Long Beach and rid yourself of the burden of restoration? :whistle:


I have a couple 10" Atlas lathes but neither have the QCGB.  If you need to inspect one in person, let me know.


Matt


----------



## mjhenks (Jun 25, 2014)

Long Beach huh....:thinking:


----------



## wa5cab (Jun 26, 2014)

Matthew,

I don't know.  I didn't pay much attention to the colors, in part maybe because of the coating of red dust over much of it.  But looking at it again and remembering photos of other machines of similar vintage, I think the thing was repainted at least once in its lifetime.  Look at the right edge of the nameplate.  At the factory, the bed would have been painted  before the nameplate was attached.  And there is light gray paint on the plate.  AFAIK, based on "before" photos of a lot of machines, the original color before about 1958 would have been dark machinery gray.  The light machinery gray seems to turn up on the 12" so-called Commercial machines, like mine from 1980.  But your belt cover is lighter than mine.

Robert D.



mjhenks said:


> Thank you Robert.
> 
> 
> Can you tell me why the QCGB is a different color?  It is black while the rest of the lathe is a light grey.
> ...


----------



## mjhenks (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks Robert.   I am sure once i clean it i will see more evidence to that.

Matthew

- - - Updated - - -

Did some digging around last night.

I located a four jaw chuck, follower rest and steady rest last night  along with an assortment of tooling.  Cool.  Also 4 Automotive AC  pumps, one hydrolic piston, alot of raw material and a big four barrel  carb.....  

The cabinet is really cool.  Wood with a steel  frame.  The wheels have cam up/down features to set the bench down or  move it around.  The owner was a welder and car guy.  In fact there is a  really cool TIG welder that needs a new home.  Big with tanks and all  that.  Set up for aluminum and steel.  No room for me......

Matthew


----------



## mjhenks (Jun 26, 2014)

So the reality of the matter is that i will not keep the lathe.  

I am now trying to figure out what a fair price is for these.  Any input would be appreciated.

If anyone in Southern California is interested contact me.  Located in Orange County.

Matthew


----------



## bobby light (Jun 27, 2014)

PM sent on the machine.


----------



## mjhenks (Jul 1, 2014)

The Atlas now has a new home.  I was not able to use anything from it for my Logan 9" like i had hoped but that is OK.  It has moved on to a good home.


----------

